# Fire out overnight - Brisket



## smokintempe (Sep 3, 2017)

I know this isn't a new topic but wanted to get some opinions.

Started smoking a 12lb brisket in an electric smoker at 11pm at 180 degrees. Checked at 3:30am and temperature was holding. Woke up at 7:30am and the smoker had experienced an error and gone out. Smoker was cold to touch, meat temped at 100. 

Save or toss?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2017)

What time did you put it on and at what temp....   What temp did the meat get to at 11PM....    at 3:30 AM...


----------



## 3montes (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm always skeptical when it comes to this. Error on the side of safety is always a wise decision. Been seeing a lot of these threads where the set it and forget it set ups seem to fail,


----------

